# okra



## Margot Estrin

okra


----------



## DDT

Do you mean "red okra"?   

DDT


----------



## Margot Estrin

No... just plain OKRA... the green vegetable that is grown in the Caribbean and eaten frequently in the South of the U.S. especially Louisiana - often in gumbos.


----------



## ikester

In my 17 years in Italy, the only place I've been able to find okra (Abelmoschus esculentus) is in my veggie garden.   (As a good old-fashioned country boy, I wasn't going to do without... I had Mom send me some seeds.)  

I don't know that it _has_ an Italian name.


----------



## Silvia

Here's what I've found googling:

L’OKRA (Abelmoschus Esculentus oppure Hibiscus Esculentus) è una pianta tropicale erbacea annuale della famiglia delle malvacee (imparentata con il cotone e l’ibisco) coltivata per i suoi frutti commestibili.
L’okra è originaria dell’Africa (probabilmente della regione Etiopica) e venne coltivata dagli antichi Egizi già 10 secoli AC e successivamente dalle varie popolazioni centro e nord africane. 
La diffusione dell’okra al di fuori delle zone di origine iniziò probabilmente con la tratta degli schiavi che ne importarono i semi nelle americhe e nei caraibi. In queste regioni l’okra si acclimatò perfettamente e nel 1700 venne introdotta nell’ Europa occidentale. Da qui si diffuse progressivamente in medio oriente, India ed estremo oriente.
In Europa è attualmente coltivata in maniera sistematica solo in Grecia mentre negli altri paesi dell’Unione -per quanto mi risulta- le coltivazioni sono sporadiche o assenti.
L’okra predilige climi caldi ma puo' essere coltivata con buoni risultati anche in Italia settentrionale. La pianta cresce fino ad una altezza di circa 2 metri e da giugno fino ai primi freddi produce bellissimi fiori di color giallo-salmonato da cui si sviluppano frutti di forma conico-piramidale (detti capsule) di colore verde brillante con nervature longitudinali. I frutti vanno raccolti entro 5-8 giorni dalla fioritura, quando sono ancora croccanti, altrimenti diventano fibrosi ed immangiabili. L’okra ha un ottimo sapore -vagamente simile agli asparagi- e può essere cucinata nelle maniere più disparate: fritta, stufata con il pomodoro, in minestre come il Gumbo creolo o in zuppe caraibiche o orientali, oppure può essere messa sottaceto o in salamoia.
Purtroppo l’okra è facilmente deperibile e tollera male la conservazione in frigorifero per cui deve essere consumata entro pochi giorni dalla raccolta.
Si trova abitualmente presso negozi etnici, anche se spesso non è freschissima, se avete un negozio di fiducia fatevi avvertire quando ne arriva una nuova partita per poterla acquistare fresca.

I'm almost sure you can find it in shops with organic food, with the same name "okra"


----------



## Margot Estrin

SILVIAP - Ciao Silvia... Grazie per tutta l'informazione (la informazione?) E molto interessante.

IKESTER - Thanks for your imput. What do you do in Italy.... I am sooooo jealous. 

question: I'm studying Italian by myself and am having a real hard time knowing when to use di, dall dell etc.  HELP...................


----------



## valdim76

Ciao a tutti. Sto cercando una parola italiana per tradure la parola Okra!
So che e un vegetale, l'ho mangiato molte volte. Qualcuno conosce se esiste una parola  in italiano?


----------



## TimLA

valdim76 said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti. Sto cercando una parola italiana per tradure la parola Okra!
> So che e un vegetale, l'ho mangiato molte volte. Qualcuno conosce se esiste una parola in italiano?


 
Ho trovato QUI.

*Gombo*, *Ocra*, *Bammia d'Egitto*, *Corna di Greci* 

Anche ho visto "okra" nei siti italiani.

Tim


----------



## emma1968

TimLA said:
			
		

> Ho trovato QUI.
> 
> *Gombo*, *Ocra*, *Bammia d'Egitto*, *Corna di Greci*
> 
> Anche ho visto "okra" nei siti italiani.
> 
> Tim



Sinceramente a me queste parole non dicono niente!
Speriamo che qualche altro italiano ci sveli l'arcano!


----------



## MAVERIK

In italiano si scrive "ocra" . Non l'ho mai visto scritto in quel modo in italiano. Per noi l'ocra è un colore simile all'arancio.


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> *Gombo*, *Ocra*, *Bammia d'Egitto*, *Corna di Greci*


Non li avevo mai sentiti neanch'io, come Emma, allora mi sono documentato (Treccani):
il GOMBO (dal bantu _ki-ngombo_) è il nome indigeno dell'abelmosco (Abelmoschus esculentus), erba annua delle Malvacee, coltivata in India e in altri paesi tropicali per i frutti. Il fusto dà la fibra di gombo o di bàmia. Però di _okra_ o _ocra_ non si parla.
E che sapore abbia non lo so proprio! 

Potete vedere qui il frutto e qui la pianta.
E' usato in cucina, ne parla anche il DeMauroParavia.


----------



## emma1968

MAVERIK said:
			
		

> In italiano si scrive "ocra" . Non l'ho mai visto scritto in quel modo in italiano. Per noi l'ocra è un colore simile all'arancio.


Maverik, penso che quello di cui stanno parlando sia un'altra cosa.
Ho fatto una ricerca su google e sono giunta alla conclusione che dovrebbe essere un vegetale che cresce soprattutto in America(Texas).

Edit : I found that Okra is a key ingredient in the American southern dish,one can cook Okra soup, fried Okra, Okra and potatoes etc

Since I just red that in the indian cuisine are called "lady's fingers" I was actually wondering if  weren't our "gobbi"


----------



## MAVERIK

If it it this way , I have no idea.
Thank for the explanation.


----------



## TimLA

Okra is VERY common in the south.

But the scientific genus is "abelmoschus" which corresponds the "okra" that I'm familiar with.

HERE's a picture. I'm sure I've seen them in Italy.
HERE's another picture more typical of the ones from the South.

Tim


----------



## Necsus

Sì, trattasi proprio della pianta in questione (e relativo frutto), chiamata anche Okra.
Eccola qui.


----------



## Marcone

_Gombo_ è una parola africana per okra.  Il popolo _Cajun_ di Louisiana ha una minestra di frutti di mari, okra e spezie che si chiama _gumbo_. Secondo me okra fritta è buonissima.


----------



## emma1968

I would be very courios to know how their taste is?
Could someone  be able to compare them to some other vegetable?


----------



## DanyD

Si trova anche in alcuni piatti arabi, Emma. Forse se vai in un ristorante arabo la trovi


----------



## Perfect Princess

I like Okra but my family hates it.  The texture can be very sticky and slimy.  I cook okra in African and Asian dishes, generally in a sauce and the stickiness is less obvious.  It is difficult to explain how okra taste... less distinctive than zucchini/courgettes though when cooked probably a similar texture (for such different foods).  

Fresh okra should feel firm and the pointed tips should snap off (if you see some on sale and feel as if you want to try them)

Here's a recipie.  Confusingly, okra is known as bhindi or bindi in Indian cooking.  (Ghee is clarified butter)
http://www.bawarchi.com/contribution/contrib4875.html

I hope this wasn't chat.

However, the question I would like to have answered is this: if I call this vegetable 'okra' in Italian, would I make it plural by changing the 'a' or just always say 'okra'?

PP


----------



## Marcone

Okra fritta è simile alla melanzana o lo zucchino. Quella bollita non ha molto sapore ma serve per addensare la minestra.


----------



## die

I don't think you can make the plural by changnig the "a" with the "e" being it a no Italian word.Anyway I'm not sure and honestly I woldn't know how to make the plural


----------



## Necsus

Perfect Princess said:
			
		

> However, the question I would like to have answered is this: if I call this vegetable 'okra' in Italian, would I make it plural by changing the 'a' or just always say 'okra'?


Ciao, PP.
Almost all foreign words in Italian are indeclinable. So you'll say Okra also in the plural.


----------



## emma1968

Grazie Dany, PP e Marcone per il vostro intervento.


----------



## primo_cerchio

Credo che in italiano si possa usare anche GOMBO


----------



## Necsus

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Credo che in italiano si possa usare anche GOMBO


Sì, primo_cerchio, in effetti alcune risposte precedenti potrebbero confermartelo...


----------



## Lil_Star

Also in the dictionary "Okra" is simply translated as "Ocra".


----------



## primo_cerchio

Sono stato petulante?

Sono nuovo e non so quanto fornire qualunque informazione si abbia sia apprezzato.

Intendo dire che mi è capitato di leggere la parola Gombo utilizzata come parola italiana tout court mentr eokra è una parola straniera utilizzata in contesto italiano
Se ho ecceduto mi scuso


----------



## Elisa68

Primo cerchio, qualunque informazione tu abbia è assolutamente apprezzata. 
Quello che suggeriva Necsus, se posso, è di leggere prima tutte le risposte per vedere se l'informazione che vuoi dare è stata già data.

A proposito benvenuto a WR.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, grazie, Elisa, era esattamente questo il senso.  
Primo_cerchio, mi dispiace se l'ho espresso in modo tale da far pensare che non fosse apprezzato il tuo contributo, non era questo che volevo trasmettere.


----------



## primo_cerchio

Davvero nessun problema 

Non vorrei sbagliare netiquette


----------



## marcellino

valdim76 said:


> Ciao a tutti. Sto cercando una parola italiana per tradure la parola Okra!
> So che e un vegetale, l'ho mangiato molte volte. Qualcuno conosce se esiste una parola  in italiano?



Molto spesso ogni specie vegetale viene indicata (in italiano) con nomi diversi.
ma il nome botanico (in Latino) è solitamente univoco per ogni specie (con qualche eccezione). 
Quindi cominciamo a dire che il nome botanico del vegetale che in alcuni casi viene chiamato okra è indubbiamente il seguente:

1)Hibiscus esculentus
2)Abelmoschus esculentus

come vedi siamo già all'eccezione ... questo ha 2 nomi... 

Quel che è certo è che appartiene alla famiglia delle malvacee.

il nome italiano più corretto è indubbiamente "Abelmosco" ma sicuramente è esatto chiamarlo anche "Gombo"
Per finire in bellezza ti posso dire che da quest'anno comincio a coltivarlo (i semi sono già pronti per essere piantati), ne produrrò di 2 varietà. una color verde e l'altra rosso.
Ciao


----------



## Super Wombat

primo_cerchio said:


> Credo che in italiano si possa usare anche GOMBO


 
A Brescia nel negozio cinese vicino alla stazione lo/la vendono come gombo


----------



## raffavita

Yes, but the problem remains the same.
Gombi?


----------



## london calling

raffavita said:


> Yes, but the problem remains the same.
> Gombi?


Sembrerebbe proprio di sì.


----------



## Einstein

Non lo metto in dubbio, ma "gombo/gombi" significherebbe qualcosa per il lettore italiano?

Non c'entra niente, ma in inglese si chiamano anche "ladies' fingers".


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Non lo metto in dubbio, ma "gombo/gombi" significherebbe qualcosa per il lettore italiano?



I daresay it does to those who buy it and eat it.


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> I daresay it does to those who buy it and eat it.


Well, it depends on the context and who the readership is. If you're trying to initiate the uninitiated it might need more explanation.


----------

